# Changing the aperture on 40D



## El2 (Nov 3, 2008)

I am still trying to figure out how to change my aperture (fstop) on my 40D. I notice that the aperture changes when I zoom in and out from the lense, but I thought I can also change it without adjusting my lens position. 

I used to own a Rebel XT and I know in this camera I would press A/V and that's how I can manipulate the fstops. How is it done in the 40D? My manual is no help  

Maybe I thought I over looked something. :meh:

Any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## goodoneian (Nov 3, 2008)

try holding in the button circled in red or the one to the right of it. i could be wrong, but i think i remember getting it to work that way when i was playing around with one in bestbuy once


----------



## Steph (Nov 3, 2008)

El2 said:


> Maybe I thought I over looked something. :meh:



The manual that came with the camera?  In what mode are you shooting (Av, P, M)?
In M (manual mode), you set the shutter speed with the wheel at the front of the camera (near the shutter release button) and the aperture with the wheel on the back of the camera (make sure the switch next to it is set to ON). In P and Av you change it with the wheel at the front.


----------



## El2 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks. I found out how to manipulate. I had to have the button to the on button for the wheel. I usually keep it only at the "on" button.


----------



## laam999 (Nov 3, 2008)

turn the on switch all the way then use the huge wheel ^_^


----------

